# Relocate Rad. Questions



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 2013 Can Am Outty 1000 XT and was thinking about buying a wild boar relocate rad. and was wanting to know is it easy to install?


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't buy from wild boar. their customer service is terrible. Also, the one on the brute is a flimsy. I would go with rdc.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDC all the way.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Where can I buy the RDC kit from?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I believe directly from them, there good people.. I see them always answering everyone's questions they build nice stuff


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Do they have a website?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yea.. Idk if I can post a link but just search rubber down customs


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

There a sponsor on here as well


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Alright thanks ill look into them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Link to their website should be in their forum section under sponsors, or you can just leave him a message in his section. Los of pics of his stuff in there too. He also has a FB page. 

RubberDown Customs (RDC) - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, been so busy at work I havent been around on any of the forums much lately.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Another vote for RDC. - Put one of his kits on blknite23's 1000XT, install was simple & the design was well thought out(access holes to allow for tightening bolts, etc).


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

You do not want that Wild Boar bracket. EVERYBODY has it and it is nothing special. There is one on my brute now but it ain't staying. New custom bracket design underway.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

I've had two slow roll-overs and both times the 2 long braces/beams on the wildboar kit have bent. Also if you're driving on rough terrain, those same beams vibrate a good 2 inches either direction. I am not impressed at all, which is too bad because I love the boar design on the front plate.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

I used a Wild Boar rad relocate kit.... its nice but came with crappy instructions that when they printed them, the printer ran out of ink and no one answered when I called and no one called back when I left a message. I'm mechanically inclined, I've got it done and it looks good (hopes its right?):33:


----------

